# Moving on, phone available for testing



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I got the Galaxy Nexus! Until I sell or donate my D2G, it is available for random ROM testing and flashing and whatnot. Just PM me if you want me to try something, or whatever.


----------

